# Music



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Would you consider " uncle pen " classical music ???


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


>


You made my day 

*Christi* What is uncle pen??


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

She's back!!!!

Is it any good????


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

What is a Handel? Do you use him to open doors?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Andante said:


> *Christi* What is uncle pen??


There's actually a famous bluegrass tune called "Uncle Pen" (by Bill Monroe, I believe)... but I doubt that's what Christi's talking about.

And if it is, Christi, then it's not classical.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

"Uncle Pen"? What does it mean?

Is "Uncle Pen" the name you give one of your favorite writing utensils?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Andante said:


> You made my day
> 
> *Christi* What is uncle pen??


Hahaha, you actually looked at the link. It says more than I ever could with words.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> There's actually a famous bluegrass tune called "Uncle Pen" (by Bill Monroe, I believe)... b.


_Bill Monroe_?? haven't heard of him did he write it or what

Come on *Christi *put us out of our misery


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> _Bill Monroe_?? haven't heard of him did he write it or what
> 
> Come on *Christi *put us out of our misery


It's an unlikely chance that this member will be back. We have members here on TC that come and go so quickly that I have tried to limit my responses to ongoing members.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> It's an unlikely chance that this member will be back. We have members here on TC that come and go so quickly that I have tried to limit my responses to ongoing members.


I see MI has not been initiated into the secret club of "Christi". Well, Mirror, she (he? it?) will certainly be back and perhaps even more incoherent.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Andante said:


> _Bill Monroe_?? haven't heard of him did he write it or what


Is it a type of boat?? A Mon-row boat????


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Yes!!!!! But is it any good???????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I see MI has not been initiated into the secret club of "Christi". Well, Mirror, she (he? it?) will certainly be back and perhaps even more incoherent.


*Incoherent* I think she makes perfect sense, and I bet she is a good looker
Intelligence and beauty all in one, I should be so lucky


----------

